# Associated costs when applying for PP - New septic tank system?



## Plek Trum (29 Aug 2012)

Following on from my other threads, it seems that we may soon be applying for Planning Permission for a new wastewater sytem with Kerry County Council.

Complicated sale of property, so we shall be doing this ourselves other than the vendor.

Plan of action so far:

Contact council - get local engineer to assess situation.
EPA Assessment & Design incl. percolation tests, test holes, machinery hire (1k approx)
Cost of PP:
Newspaper ad: 140euro
Council Fee: 40euro
Associated maps /plans required:  ???
Installation of new system: 5k - 10k depending.

Any insight, advice or direction on the above would be hugely appreciated. Solicitor mentions the pitfalls of 'hidden costs' by taking this on ourselvs as condition of sale, and a few Engineers said involving the Council is correct starting point but could get very expensive!

Are there other costs we are missing?  First time buyers on a challenge,hopefully not being to naieve!

All replies / opinions welcome...


----------



## Leo (30 Aug 2012)

What happens if permission is turned down?


----------



## Plek Trum (30 Aug 2012)

Well... we're presuming that it wont be?

  House is 80years old+ , old farmhouse, one of the last few originals in the village and has always been inhabited.  No mains available anywhere in the village so 'waste' has to go somewhere!  Current system isnt suitable, too close to house etc so we want to do it right.

All experienced opinions (wastewater companies) lead to the path that we will end up designing a system that meets with KCC guidelines and approval, and submit that then for the planning process.

Seems straight forward enough - or is our inexperience showing...?


----------



## lowCO2design (30 Aug 2012)

Plek Trum said:


> Following on from my other threads, it seems that we may soon be applying for Planning Permission for a new wastewater sytem with Kerry County Council.
> 
> Complicated sale of property, so we shall be doing this ourselves other than the vendor.
> 
> ...


can the person doing the test not submit the application - ie mark the maps and submit site plan with other info required?


----------



## Plek Trum (31 Aug 2012)

I hope he will - the less 'extra' duties we have to take on the better.  Its been a real informative few months, learning lots but it just seems to be so slow putting everything into motion!

 Friends and family said its a long, drawn out affair buying your first home, especially with planning issues like these but gosh, never though they would mean several months before anything gets done.  We keep reminding ourselves that everything is rectifiable and will be done, its a matter of patience really.  

The house will, hopefully, be worth it all in the end - we just need to keep a tight reign on all 'hidden' costs, hence the post


----------



## Leo (31 Aug 2012)

If I were you, I'd ensure the purchase contract is carried out subject to obtaining permission. There is no guarantee that you will get it, so it's a dangerous asumption you're making.


----------



## Max Johnson (26 Apr 2017)

Plek Trum said:


> I hope he will - the less 'extra' duties we have to take on the better.  Its been a real informative few months, learning lots but it just seems to be so slow putting everything into motion!
> 
> Friends and family said its a long, drawn out affair buying your first home, especially with planning issues like these but gosh, never though they would mean several months before anything gets done.  We keep reminding ourselves that everything is rectifiable and will be done, its a matter of patience really.
> 
> The house will, hopefully, be worth it all in the end - we just need to keep a tight reign on all 'hidden' costs, hence the post



Can I ask how this turned out?

I'm hoping to be doing similar in the near future in Kerry.


----------

